

Is HN doing sponsored posts now? - ShaneCurran

I went onto the HN homepage and saw that there was a job listing at #1 and there was no way to upvote or comment on it. Are HN accepting sponsored posts or something? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;d.pr&#x2F;i&#x2F;9hP8
======
dangrossman
Click "jobs" in the header. HN has always had job posts, and you can't comment
on them. They're from companies YC has funded. The post won't stay #1, their
rank decays over time like normal submissions.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

------
terabytest
This has been happening for a while. It's only for YC startups.

------
ShaneCurran
Clickable [http://d.pr/i/9hP8](http://d.pr/i/9hP8)

